

Adobe doesn't care about you. - dannyanders

I'm sure creative cloud is great for agencies that use all the included apps and need all the latest features.  However, they are completely ignoring the casual user.<p>I still run a copy of cs4.  I'll fire up Photoshop or illustrator every now and again. But not enough to justify a monthly subscription.<p>All of a sudden everyone is chasing that recurring revenue weather you need it or not.  They are shooting themselves in the foot.  The cloud has its place and its use. But the spin they are putting on to justify cloud service pricing for a desktop application is silly.  I think Adobe and EA have been drinking from the same fountain...
======
t0
I still use CS2. You can get it for free now:
<http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/>

~~~
dangrossman
CS2 is not free. Using that page without actually purchasing the product is no
different than downloading a torrent and crack from TPB.

> The serial numbers below should only be used by customers who legitimately
> purchased CS2 or Acrobat 7 and need to maintain their current use of these
> products.

------
mschuster91
It's the same crap as in Germany's housing. Basically, if you're in one of the
big cities, no way of getting rent unless you can prove contracts of regular
income.

